# محلل فني معتمدلاداره محافظ الفوركس



## محلل فني معتمد (15 يناير 2013)

محلل فني حاصل علي شهاده معتمده من الجمعيه المصريه للمحللين الفنين بتقدير امتياز
علي استعداد لمتابعه محافظ الفوركس وبدقه متناهيه وارباح دوريه ثابته
للأستفسار . جوال \ 00201228634403
الاميل / [email protected]‏


----------

